# Flint, MI Craigslist 61/2 mth f. working pedigree



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Came across this Craigslist post in the Flint, Michigan area.

http://flint.craigslist.org/pet/1118057337.html
















Six and a half month old female, black and tan. I am placing her due to illness she has been through AKC puppy star class and passed basic puppy obedience. She is very intelligent but is not good with small animals. I am asking for a rehoming fee, she is up to date on all of her shots and very healthy. She is house broke and crate trained. She needs more training classes due to the fact that my illness has kept me from being able to do anything with her. She has a nice working pedigree. 

Her pedigree http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/577883.html

Contact me at (810) 820-2205 or email me


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I emailed the breeder.


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

I know the breeder of this dog too.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Will the breeder take her back or is she available for rescue?


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

I emailed her but she never got back to me and I see the ad is now down. I would say yes, she would be available for rescue if you can contact her.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I dunno - seems like a lot of people running these ads want the "rehoming fee" which they won't get if they go the rescue route. I think that is also a reason that many don't send the dog back to their breeder.

Man - I wish the timing were different. If she's got good working drive, she's EXACTLY what I'll be looking for down the road for my next SAR dog, exact age, color, gender, and everything! Unfortunately it's not the time.







I hope she gets a wonderful home.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I also emailed the breeder after I posted this but have heard nothing back. Hope it all works out for her and she ends up with the right person.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I never heard back from the breeder, either. Guess it's not an responsible one.


----------

